# St Mary's, Father Hudson Society buildings, Coleshill, November 2010



## TranKmasT (Nov 11, 2010)

Couldn't find any specific details about the use of the St Mary's buildings apart from it's name I found on a planning document.
From it's contents I assume it was a care home for the elderley like St Jopseph's on the same grounds. 

A beautiful explore with some great features, wooden floors and staircases. High ceilings and terrazzo marble floor in places. 
Oh, check out the carpets too but don't tell Kirstie Allsopp. 



> Father Hudson’s Society was founded by Father George Vincent Hudson. Father Hudson was born in 1873 at Kinsham in the parish of Bredon, Worcestershire. He studied for the priesthood at St. Mary’s College Oscott and was ordained in 1898. A week after his ordination he was sent to Coleshill as parish priest.



http://www.fatherhudsons.org.uk/index.php/site/Sochistory/



The sign by the way is for the New St Joseph's care home to the rear. Not the building you see.
1)





2)




3)




4)




5)




6)




7)




8)




9)




10)




11)




12)




13




14)




15)




16)




17)




18)




19)




20)




21)




22)




23)




24)




25)Excuse my legs in this shot. Just maximising the space in the room by slumping up the corner. Need a fisheye methinks!





26)




27)




28)




29)




30)




31)




32)




Merry Christmas

33)


----------



## krela (Nov 11, 2010)

Nice. I'm thinking this will become the next Potters manor.


----------



## mookster (Nov 11, 2010)

Nice! Wasn't expecting that much from a care home



krela said:


> Nice. I'm thinking this will become the next Potters manor.



Everything stolen and it being trashed? I hope not!


----------



## Goldie87 (Nov 11, 2010)

Nice pics. Did you go in the boys home as well?


----------



## TranKmasT (Nov 11, 2010)

Goldie87 said:


> Nice pics. Did you go in the boys home as well?


I'll be honest with, it was seeing your report and a few others on the on the boys home that made me go up and take a look. This was first building from the main road I came across. Didn't have time to check out the boys home after all that so I'm non the wiser wether it's still viable.

Thanks guys for the comments!


----------



## KooK. (Nov 11, 2010)

Great report, loving all the old chairs. nij and I tried to do a care home a while ago, but were interupted by pikies smashing the place up!


----------



## TranKmasT (Nov 25, 2010)

And theres more:


----------



## KooK. (Nov 26, 2010)

very nice bit of skull! I'm pretty sure someone nicked that bit o' puzzle as a 'joke'


----------



## tommo (Nov 26, 2010)

love the carpet in pic 7 lol, cant believe how much stuff is still there and some of it looks in great condition what a ncie little explore


----------



## TranKmasT (Nov 26, 2010)

Thanks guys.
I was especially excited as hadn't seen any previous reports of this site. :jiggy:


----------

